# Elegance kidded last night ... QUINTUPLETS!



## lilhill (Dec 27, 2012)

When she started kidding, they just kept comin'.  I really thought she was finished at 4 babies until I looked around and saw another one on the way.  Whew!  Four bucks and one doe.


----------



## terrilhb (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow. Pictures please. I love pics of baby goats.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow - 5 babies.  That is amazing.

Yes pictures please?  Will you be bottle raising some of them or all of them?


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 27, 2012)

Whoa, that's a lot of babies!


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 27, 2012)

WOW!  

How are they doing?   Did she need any help?  I hope momma and babies are all well.


----------



## Shelly May (Dec 27, 2012)

How are they all doing?, might want to keep some of those blood lines around, That is just remarkable,
congradulations. If its in the water? SEND ME SOME!!


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 27, 2012)

Is that a record??


----------



## lilhill (Dec 27, 2012)

No, GLENMAR, that's not a record, although it is the first quints I've had born here.  The last buckling born had stopped breathing when he was born, but with some pretty rough treatment by me and seeing that he was trying to breath, he got yanked up and brought into the house (which serves as the Goat ICU).  He is now doing much better after getting warmed up and colostrum in his tummy.  I am pretty optimistic he has a good chance of making it now.  He will be a bottle baby though as I don't want to overburden mom.    She has her hands ... uh, hooves ... full this morning.  I will try to get pics today sometime.  Been kinda busy in the ICU ward.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 27, 2012)

WOW that is something!  I can't wait to see these cuties.  I bet that was exciting.


----------



## madcow (Dec 27, 2012)

Congratulations!  Quintuplets, WOW!  Good to hear the little buck is doing well after a rough start.  How long was it from start to finish was the whole birthing process? Sounds like it could have been an all-day affair! Hope they all do well.


----------



## lilhill (Dec 27, 2012)

Ellie started delivery about 9:45 pm and all the babies were here by 10:30.  Ellie did not need assistance with any of them.  The little buck is now taking his bottle eagerly, so that is very encouraging.  He is sleeping in my lap at the present time.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 27, 2012)

Awww!!! Congrats!!! Lotsa cuteness there can't wait for pics!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow...Quints? 

Congrats and can't wait for photos !


----------



## boykin2010 (Dec 27, 2012)

Ok, I gotta see some pics! Also want to see a pic of her before she delivered. I bet she was HUGE


----------



## lilhill (Dec 27, 2012)

Would you believe I don't even have a picture of her carrying that load of kids around!  I know she sure was groaning and moaning alot.      Here are the pictures of all the kids, including the one in the Goat ICU.  And every one of them have wattles!


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 27, 2012)

WOW! All of them look adorable!  So which one is the doe?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Dec 27, 2012)

Congratulations!!  5 babies?  I didn't know that was possible!!

They are so cute and glad to hear they're all doing fine.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Shelly May (Dec 27, 2012)

X2 Adorable


----------



## terrilhb (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh baby cuteness overload. Just adorable. How is the little one in Goat ICU doing?


----------



## lilhill (Dec 27, 2012)

Marlomanor, in the "group" picture, the doeling is one on the right in the back.  

The baby in the Goat ICU is doing great, taking his bottle like a champ and getting stronger all the time.  I think he will make it and be just fine.

DonnaBelle, I am thrilled she stopped at 5!!!  If not, then there would be more than one baby in the house.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow!! How exciting!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Roll farms (Dec 27, 2012)

Awesome!  Congrats!!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 27, 2012)

*Wow adorable!!! Congrats!!! More pics more pics!!!  *


----------



## HankTheTank (Dec 27, 2012)

5!

So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 27, 2012)

lil hill... 

I was wondering if you had a picture of the doe while she was pregnant with all those babies. My Katie has 7 wks to go and I'm pretty nervous... she is huge. She is a FF. Very concerned for her.

The kids are too darn adorable! Hopefully you will get a video of these guys doing kiddie things!


----------



## lilhill (Dec 27, 2012)

No, I evidently didn't take any of her pregnant.  She was huge but I have had does be that wide and just have triplets; however, she also has a lot of depth.  Guess you can hide a lot of kids in there then.


----------



## bigmike (Dec 27, 2012)

Congratulations, beautiful babies..Don't think you will have any problem selling those extra buckling..They have such pretty coloring.


----------



## lilhill (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Dec 27, 2012)

Congrats on the quints! They all look amazing, but I gotta admit that the 2 bucklings on the left in the group pic are my favorites (especially the top left one <3). Cant wait to see how they mature !!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 27, 2012)

They are really beautiful!  I would love to see a pic of her before she birthed, too.


----------



## lilhill (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks.  Guess I will have to be more diligent in getting pre-birthing pics next time.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Dec 27, 2012)

Thats awesome!!! Congrats on the 5 healthy babies!!!
Maybe it has to do with the name! I have a ewe named Ellie and she too always has triplets and quads, where as the rest of my ewes usually have singles and twins!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm naming my next doeling Ellie


----------



## lilhill (Dec 27, 2012)

She is taking after her dam in having large litters.


----------



## madcow (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh my word! I bet she was tired after having such a huge litter! Cutest dad burn things I've seen in a long time! Just adorable.  I bet she was gigantic before she had that bunch of little ones. I don't blame her for moaning and groaning so much, I would too!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow!   Congratulations! They are too cute!


----------



## Missy (Dec 30, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> I'm naming my next doeling Ellie


X2

Beautiful babies. 5 babies - 4 boys - 1 girl - hmmm sounds like a day at my house. kidding last year - 3 boys 1 girl. Puppies last year 17 total 9 males 1 female out of one litter, 5 males 2 females out of the second litter. lol.


....Not to meantion both of our human kids are boys.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 30, 2012)

lilhil- I have been looking to retain another Buck. Looking for polled, not easy to find. Anyway, so many people I've talked to and looked at the pedigrees have lilhill in them. I get all happy when I see that!   If I can find my bucks papers it will be neat to see if lilhill is in his too!


----------



## lilhill (Dec 31, 2012)

Southern, thank you.  What a nice thing to say!   We have been very blessed to have been able to build our farm to where it is now.   (Hopefully our financial guy feels that way after he sees my purchases this year!   )


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 31, 2012)

That is awesome! You seem to really love it too!


----------



## lilhill (Dec 31, 2012)

I do!  Best "job" I've ever had and I can't imagine doing anything else.  Prior to this, I was the Judicial Assistant to our Circuit Judge.  No one that knew me then can believe I raise goats of all things!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Ms E (Jan 1, 2013)

FIVE!!  YIKES!  My Stella is due anytime (my first - her second) and the thought of more than one scares we half to death.  
Congrats on such a fabulous little family.

ms e


----------



## lilhill (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you.  Please don't worry about your Stella.  She will more than likely have her babies with no problems and then you're spent all that time worrying when you could put that energy into dreaming about playing with those precious babies.  Besides, this being her second freshening, she's already a pro.


----------



## Ms E (Jan 2, 2013)

Here she was kidding in the chicken coop while we were talking about her.  What a girl.


----------



## Hickoryneck (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow  and congrats  she is an awesome doe I have seen 4 but never 5 those little ND's are amazing


----------

